
Ask HN: What do you think Wikileaks will drop, RE: AMZN? - robobro
They keep releasing coded maps showing data centers, and are hinting that it&#x27;s related to Amazon somehow. And apparently they&#x27;re going to release a new batch of leaks this week.
======
Finnucane
They're going to reveal that Amazon is bent on the subjugation of humanity and
divert enough wealth to Jeff Bezos that he can live above us in an orbital
Xanadu? We knew that already.

------
LinuxBender
Amazon datacenter locations, apparently.

------
seren
Russian propaganda ?

